
Speak Up America – Alexa skill that calls your rep by voice - no lookup or dial - joaquinbeltran
https://www.facebook.com/joaquin.beltran/posts/10215254631631513
======
joaquinbeltran
Speak Up America is an Alexa skill that connects you straight to your
congressperson without the need of looking them up, finding contact info, or
dialing — Speak Up America connects your phone straight to them. Download and
demos (same video, different platforms) below:

Download:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J2HT7Q2/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J2HT7Q2/)

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/joaquin.beltran/posts/1021525463163...](https://www.facebook.com/joaquin.beltran/posts/10215254631631513)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/joaquinlife/status/1050544508717285376](https://twitter.com/joaquinlife/status/1050544508717285376)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:ugcPost:64559704...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:ugcPost:6455970442690859008)

~~~
joaquinbeltran
Update: You can now hear your candidates for congress, US senate, and
governor, and candidate statements (where available). Demo below
[https://twitter.com/SpeakUpAmerica_/status/10572773500883681...](https://twitter.com/SpeakUpAmerica_/status/1057277350088368133)

